# What Games Do You Play With Your Poo



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has this very soft latex squeak balls, that she loves. She walks around whimpering whilst holding one in her mouth.

When she's feeling playful, she'll sit at the top of the stairs and nudge it over the edge so it comes bouncing down. She'll then chase after it. She waits for me to throw it back to the top of the stairs and we start the whole thing off again.

By the way, my throwing is rubbish, I spend half the time rebounding it back down the stairs. I'm sure Millie thinks I'm having a game by myself - with HER toy 

What games do you play?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie used to always play tug of war with me, although not so much now, she just enjoys all her chews too much.

But my boyfriend has a little game with Poppy that's really cute. He goes down to lay on the floor (and Poppy knows immediately), he covers his face and makes noises and Poppy's game to to try to get to his face to stop the noise by a bit of nibbling  Generally she nibbles his ears as she cna't get to his face lol. It makes me laugh


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho loves his 'sheep' and 'giraffe' which are now just some ragged material and definitely do not resemble either animal!  I hide them and he loves to find them! Also tug of war is a favourite, find the socks and bras, and basketball chasing. He loves nudging a basketball around the garden with his head - so cute!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh and Izzie loved to play football with Luke last summer  So will see if she enjoys it again this year lol.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hide the treat / toy is a favourite and tug tug of war...
I have a open treadstaircase .. I will stand underneath and Betty will be on top...I will keep moving a toy up and down the stairs....she never know which stair it will appear on.. it's quite funny to watch ( although not sure I have explained it very well)...she also loves to chase empty plastic bottles around.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hide the treat / toy is a favourite and tug tug of war...
> I have a open treadstaircase .. I will stand underneath and Betty will be on top...I will keep moving a toy up and down the stairs....she never know which stair it will appear on.. it's quite funny to watch ( although not sure I have explained it very well)...she also loves to chase empty plastic bottles around.


Explained well 
I can't play that game, out staircase is closed at the back.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Izzie used to always play tug of war with me, although not so much now, she just enjoys all her chews too much.
> 
> But my boyfriend has a little game with Poppy that's really cute. He goes down to lay on the floor (and Poppy knows immediately), he covers his face and makes noises and Poppy's game to to try to get to his face to stop the noise by a bit of nibbling  Generally she nibbles his ears as she cna't get to his face lol. It makes me laugh


How funny as I do this with Bertie but I blow raspberrys with my face covered under my arms and he trys to nudge his face under my arms to get to the noise using his front paws and licking me to get to my face - lol


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie also love, love, loves you to throw rolled up bits of tissue! He goes crazy for it - odd boy!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

*Roll the ball game *

Never posted a video before, so hope this works! 

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd459/pepster17/?action=view&current=MOV_0245.mp4


----------



## ali-anna (Feb 18, 2012)

really cute video!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We play hide and seek, I hold weller in the living room and Molly hides a toy somewhere in the house. He is not allowed to seek it until she comes back and stands next to us. It's great getting that spaniel nose working and he loves it!!


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Ever heard of Goughnuts Battles?*

My two Cockapoos play tug of war with the small Goughnuts toy. Alvin (white Cockapoo) plays "keep the goughnuts away from the owners." He growls with the toy in his mouth - we're supposed to run after him. Take a look at these videos:
http://youtu.be/0hRudkCXBKg?hd=1
http://youtu.be/q4Tn7O4cXEg?hd=1


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> We play hide and seek, I hold weller in the living room and Molly hides a toy somewhere in the house. He is not allowed to seek it until she comes back and stands next to us. It's great getting that spaniel nose working and he loves it!!


I love the idea of this game, however, if I did this with Millie, she'd give up before the game got started. Do you have any suggestions as to how to build it up gradually.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes just hide it somewhere close to her and easy to find, oh and pop a tasy little something on top of the chosen toy. Then go to just outside the room and a little harder in places to hide.
I used to rub the toy with a frankfurter ( i know that sounds weird) then let him have a good smell of it, then go and hide it. Start easy peasy and in a couple of goes step up the challenge. It doesn't take long for them to catch on. We can use the whole house and garden, he charges upstairs, downstairs and back again, all around, nose to ground. It really wears him out!!
Oh and HUGE fuss and more treats when they bring the toy back to you. 
Have fun


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I love the idea of this game, however, if I did this with Millie, she'd give up before the game got started. Do you have any suggestions as to how to build it up gradually.


They sell a toy in Partners that you can put treats into (it looks a bit like a pencil case). That might help to start as the smell will help the finding.

We do this with Lolly but I hide the treats. Not tried it with a toy. We also get Lolly to 'go to Daddy'. She has to find my hubbie and touch him with her nose then come back to me to get her treat.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I love the idea of this game, however, if I did this with Millie, she'd give up before the game got started. Do you have any suggestions as to how to build it up gradually.


They sell a toy in Partners that you can put treats into (it looks a bit like a pencil case). That might help to start as the smell will help the finding. Link here

We do this with Lolly but I hide the treats. Not tried it with a toy. We also get Lolly to 'go to Daddy'. She has to find my hubbie and touch him with her nose then come back to me to get her treat.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats so funny -(Pepster's film) half the time the dog looks like "oh go on then, if you really want to play I'll humour you"! really cute though. gorgeous dog.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Never posted a video before, so hope this works!
> 
> http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd459/pepster17/?action=view&current=MOV_0245.mp4


That video put a smile on my face as that's the kind of stuff I do with Bertie. It's funny what we'll do with our poos.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Thats so funny - half the time the dog looks like "oh go on then, if you really want to play I'll humour you"! really cute though. gorgeous dog.


Ha ha yes, exactly that! It was also a bit of 'i wonder when they'll take this off me?!' as it was my sons tennis ball


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> That video put a smile on my face as that's the kind of stuff I do with Bertie. It's funny what we'll do with our poos.


It is isn't it?! And I love how gentle they can be too


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

alvinsimon said:


> My two Cockapoos play tug of war with the small Goughnuts toy. Alvin (white Cockapoo) plays "keep the goughnuts away from the owners." He growls with the toy in his mouth - we're supposed to run after him. Take a look at these videos:
> http://youtu.be/0hRudkCXBKg?hd=1
> http://youtu.be/q4Tn7O4cXEg?hd=1


Your dogs are gorgeous and look like they love each other, makes me want two!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

charlies favourite game is dragging any of my clothing or shoes through the house and making a pile of them to lie on top of. 
He also loves tug of war games........


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has a toy box that is just the right height for her to stick her nose in and choose a toy.

However, she likes to stand next to it and bark. We then have to take each toy out one by one and show them to her. She will then nudge her nose on it, as if to say No take it away. Sometimes we get to the bottom of the box and none of the toys are right  

Maybe this IS the game


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I like playing "find it" with Lucy. I'll hide a treat somewhere in the kitchen and say "find it" and she'll run all over the house looking for it. She's not the best at it though, sometimes I have to point her in the right direction! 
I also like telling her to go get certain things, like her ball or the birdie, and watch her bring the right toy back! 
My DH also plays the game where he covers his face and gets on the ground and she goes crazy trying to find and lick his face. She also loves chasing balls (I use the chuckit) and running off with them. She'll only bring them back to me if I have a super yummy treat.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> How funny as I do this with Bertie but I blow raspberrys with my face covered under my arms and he trys to nudge his face under my arms to get to the noise using his front paws and licking me to get to my face - lol


That takes me back - my Dad used to so that with our first dog (cavalier) 40 years ago.....


----------

